# Ally McBeal



## angelle myst (Oct 18, 2002)

I know its gone downhill lately, in my opinion, ever since Robert Downey Jr left and the guy who plays John (Peter McNichols? can never remember) has become a minor character  and now Bon Jovi's gone too *sniff* _but_ i still try watch it every Wednesday and in the older seasons, an ep didnt go buy that i wasnt crying for one reason or another (usually cos it was LOL funny or cos it was majorly sad) so my point is, does anybody else watch this? Or if not, did you used to but went off it? 

xxx


----------



## sweetbabe (Oct 18, 2002)

i love it, watch it everyweek


----------



## angelle myst (Oct 18, 2002)

Did you love Robert Downey Jr and his character as much as i did?!

It doesnt seem as silly as it used to  not so much surreal anymore 

And why do they put it on so late! Grr, stupid C4 and they're scheduling, they do the same with Angel too!

xxx


----------



## sweetbabe (Oct 19, 2002)

i love them all

I dont really mind that they put it on so late really as im up then anyway  :rolly2:


----------



## angelle myst (Oct 21, 2002)

I missed some eps near the beginning of this season, could you explain to me where the daughter and Bon Jovi came from?!

xxx


----------



## sweetbabe (Oct 21, 2002)

Basically Bon jovi is a plumber who went to do work for ally and her daughter is..errr im not sure actually, i kinda missed the epy before and when she arrived...


----------



## angelle myst (Oct 21, 2002)

Ah and then Bon Jovi stayed, and now he's gone *sigh*

Do you know who the father is supposed to be? Of her kid? Cos i missed that too, but i guess you might have missed that as well, i might have to go research 

xxx


----------



## Leyla (Oct 21, 2002)

I love Ally!! I only started to watch it this summer - i made the mistake of watching the christmas eps - very bad because then i was wanting it to be christmas in August. I can't seem to follow it at all, but it's so good anyway! Oh I love it!


----------



## angelle myst (Oct 21, 2002)

*



			I can't seem to follow it at all, but it's so good anyway! Oh I love it!
		
Click to expand...

*I'm having trouble following this season too, dont worry about it! I love John Cage and Ling! Lucy Lui is (was?) absolutely fab as Ling!

I wonder whatever happened to Allys old room-mate? Was it ever explained? She was cool 

xxx


----------



## nic (Oct 21, 2002)

Yeah I still watch it, Im catching up on what I think is the final series now on day-time channel four.
I think I got into it cos of her "quirkyness" she's very much like me in parts. Personally all that "I need to find a man" never really appealed to me, it sort of went against was the show was kind of about - a strong female in a male profession.
I catch it today, first time in a lone while. Bon Jovi, Christina Ricci (sp?), Matthew Perry, and Dame Edna. - I know it's the last series, but it is that bad that they are getting wel known celebs?


----------



## angelle myst (Oct 21, 2002)

Dame Edna is funny but not on a regular basis. Doin my head in now  

The celebs are obviously a ploy to make ratings increase, its kinda sad  it used to be a quality show, and its still good every now and then but its become very hit and miss. There was rarely an ep that went by in the previous seasons that didnt make me cry with laughing at at least one point, now its the odd smile here and there 

When they changed the old format/characters drastically from last season thats when it started to go downhill. They brought 5 new characters in, kind of weak and meaningless characters, they overloaded the show with celebs, they got rid of Ling, John and Allys room mate that i cant remember the name of, and now its sorta just blah  running on empty.

There are a lot of shows that ended this year, but this wont be the one that i'll miss the most if its gonna be like this for the rest of the season.

Phew sorry for that angsty rant, havent had my daily dose of fanfic yet 

xxx


----------



## sweetbabe (Oct 22, 2002)

i was so shocked when christina ricci showed up in it lol shes one of my fave actresses  its a shame its the last series really  ill miss it when its gone


----------



## angelle myst (Oct 22, 2002)

I was shocked when Matthew Perry appeared! He's one of _my_ favs! He was quite funny in it actually 

I thought it was quite sweet at the end of the last ep when Christina Ricci decided that she really did like the Fishy guy  i'm so bad w/names 

xxx


----------



## nic (Oct 22, 2002)

Can anyone tell me what happened to Georgia? I caught it when Billy died, then missed a few (or maybe a lot) and then I come back and there is no Georgia.

Sammy, I think Ally's room mate was Renee. Not that they ever really did much with her character. She always seemed to me just be be there to support and listen to whatever was wrong with Ally that week.


----------



## angelle myst (Oct 22, 2002)

Renee! Thats her, i liked her tho even if she was underused.

Georgia went to work with Renee at their own law firm, so i guess they must have relocated? I think you missed quite a bit. Was Robert Downey Jr in it by the time you started watching it again?

xxx


----------



## nic (Oct 22, 2002)

I missed a load, but I caught it when RDJ came into the show.
Did he leave cos he wanted to or did he leave cos of his drug taking? Anyway, I watched it when his ex-wife and child popped up then I missed a few and when I returned RDJ had gone and Bon Jovi was in.


----------



## angelle myst (Oct 22, 2002)

He was fired cos of his drug-taking  i think he was one of the best things to happen to the show, i was gutted when he had to leave 

xxx


----------



## nic (Oct 22, 2002)

you're just saying that cos he was cute  

I used to like Ling.
Remember that whole thing about John's frog? I think it came back to life a couple of times but they ended up eating it


----------



## angelle myst (Oct 22, 2002)

omg, do you remember when it hit the toilet door!? 

*



			you're just saying that cos he was cute
		
Click to expand...

*Well, duh, but try _hot_!

xxx


----------



## nic (Oct 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sammy O'Neill _
> * omg, do you remember when it hit the toilet door!? *


I liked it when it was out on the window ledge and they thought it was going to jump.
I remember one of them saying "Is he a jumper? He looks like a jumper."
Ling brought him back in in a box - that was probably her good deed for the year.


----------



## angelle myst (Oct 22, 2002)

I cant remember that bit lol, but oh do you remember when Billy died? That was so sad  and when RDJ left that snowman for Ally and she kept it in her fridge aww

xxx


----------



## nic (Oct 22, 2002)

I saw the scene in court when Billy died, but before he went he told Ally he loved her. It was touching *sniff*
One thing I never used to get about the show was that Ally was wanting a man. See would get about 5 or something a season!


----------



## angelle myst (Oct 22, 2002)

Hey do you remember that model guy who had a big _thing_  and they all ended up taking that drawing class just to go see him lol, but yeah she's had loads of men!

xxx


----------



## pamie (Oct 22, 2002)

I do watch it now and I used to watch it every week but I missed a few of the start of this season...as far as I can work out Ally put some of her eggs in the freeze and they were used (or something lke that) and then her daughter came looking for her..so she never knew the father.

I don't think its as good as it used to be..not the same when Ling and John and the others left..they now have these new people in it that are never doing anything or are not in it much...whats up with that??  

And why did they take Jon Bon Jovi out of it!!!??


----------



## angelle myst (Oct 23, 2002)

I know! He's so cool! I never knew he could act, he's so good at it!

Her daughter is really pretty, but they made her 11/12? She looks more like 15/16!

xxx


----------



## Leyla (Oct 23, 2002)

Yeah, I must say I liked Bon Jovi in it a lot - he's so cool!


----------



## nic (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sammy O'Neill _
> *Her daughter is really pretty, but they made her 11/12? She looks more like 15/16!*



Yeah american shows seem to like doing that. Hehe, just look at Dawson's Creek when it started. Dawson, Joey, and the gang were mean't to be 15-16!


----------



## angelle myst (Oct 24, 2002)

lol i know! But Dawsons still rox 

So anyway, tonights ep, it was really sad at the end  i really liked that suit Christina Ricci was wearing, that white one (just had to mention that )

And i know Johns old and everything, but i wouldnt be against him and Ally becoming like a couple or whatever, he's just so sweet!

xxx


----------



## sweetbabe (Oct 27, 2002)

awww john is such a nice guy hehe


----------



## tokyogirl (Dec 6, 2002)

i never really watched much of the show when they were still making new episodes, but i watch in now on reruns.  i still have to say though, i like most of the characters, but the main reason i never watched the show the first time around was that i never really liked ally all that much.  i mean she had her moments, but i never really sided with her you know?


----------

